# Help -- baby pigeon has air in his crop?



## nanobriga (Jul 7, 2007)

I read a thread somewhere that mentioned air in the crop -- and, I can't find it. I am total newbie raising an orphaned pigeon -- I believe that he is gulping air into his crop (just started today) - and, I don't know what to do about it. Please advise. Thanks.

I've fed him three times today -- just fed him about 25 cc's. he is about 18 days old I think.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's called "aerophagia", by the way. You can search on it but it's a matter of swallowing too much air because he might be getting the food too slowly.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's a link to the first post about that with the original quote:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=201905&postcount=22

Pidgey


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

I'm also feeding a baby and am wondering what it looks like when there is air in the crop. I can see after I've fed the baby where the food ends and the empty space. Kind of like if you fill a balloon with water, you can still see where there's space in the balloon.
How do you know if this is a problem.
I was previously feeding with a large syringe and allowing the baby to stick it's beak through a piece of fabric stretched over the end, but it seemed like it's little beak was always so red by the time we were done, so I went back to feeding it with a small syringe.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Nano--I just looked at the pics on your other thread, too cute! 

Have you tried massaging the crop to get the air out? Any difference so far with the yoghurt and/or ACV? Oh, when we were using those, I think Maggie and Phil had said not to use both at the same time, so I alternated between mixing yoghurt and ACV with the formula from feeding to feeding. 

He's still pooping well? Energy-wise, he was fine through the day?

Nita--what do you mean the beak turned red? We use that method of feeding and never had anything remotely like that happen. I can't really imagine a beak turning colors from a feeding...?


----------



## nanobriga (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Sabina; Yes, I think he is doing fine -- plenty-o-poop! Thanks for the warning about using either or, I've been doing both (I made a one liter bottle with water and added .75 tbsp of Apple Cider Vinegar) - I am using this for all his water and baby gruel. I do believe he looked better this morning -- and, he seems fine behaviorally - but, I'm no expert. 

When I feed him he's very excited and running around, pretty much the rest of the time, he's roosting. He does peep anytime someone comes within range. Right now, I have him in a pouch in a scarf (Boni Bird gave me some great ideas) hanging around my neck -- he seems to like this. 

Which do you think is better - yogurt or ACV? And, if using Yogurt, how much per feeding -- I put in about 1 teaspoon in the mixture.

Our modem quit working at home, so till Tuesday I can only access internet at work.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The ACV supplies the acidity needed and lays down an excellent environment for good gut bacteria to multiply-the probiotics/yogurt is what creates the good gut bacteria , so I really would use both, but alternate.

If you are feeding formula the bird doesn't need added water. You can add up to a teaspoon of yogurt to the formula depending on the amount you are feeding the baby.


----------



## nanobriga (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you! I will alternate from here on out. Should I continue this till he is off of baby food?

At what age do they generally switch to all seeds?


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

They generally switch to all seeds by about 4 weeks. Some sooner, some later!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so happy he is doing better. Usually, with the babies we get in, we don't use ACV initially. We use plain yogurt and a probiotic called Benebac. We put about 1/2 tsp yogurt in the formula for each feeding during the day but at night, the last feeding, we put in the Benebac - can't really give you a rationale for that scheme but so far it has worked fine with no crop problems. I am truly sold on the benefits of yogurt for the teenies.

I can't see that it would do any harm whatsoever to continue the way you're going with the ACV unless you want to cut back to one time a day - maybe put it in the last feed of the day, like we use the Benebac.

Also, like Treesa said, you don't need to give him any additional liquids since he is getting all the water he needs through the formula.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I'm so happy he is doing better. Usually, with the babies we get in, we don't use ACV initially. We use plain yogurt and a probiotic called Benebac. We put about 1/2 tsp yogurt in the formula for each feeding during the day but at night, the last feeding, we put in the Benebac - can't really give you a rationale for that scheme but so far it has worked fine with no crop problems. I am truly sold on the benefits of yogurt for the teenies.
> 
> I can't see that it would do any harm whatsoever to continue the way you're going with the ACV unless you want to cut back to one time a day - maybe put it in the last feed of the day, like we use the Benebac.
> 
> Also, like Treesa said, you don't need to give him any additional liquids since he is getting all the water he needs through the formula.


I know that you ladies have been doing this a lot longer than me and have raised more babies than I'll ever raise, but..............I had posted this question while raising Junebug and the other baby, but I don't think anyone ever responded. While I was feeding them Exact, they seemed to get "cranky" for lack of a better word, in between meals. Mind you, this is around 14 days old or so..........one day I tried giving them water and they sucked it down. They were thirsty, so I'm not so sure that they get "all" the liquid they need simply from the Exact formula. This baby is 18 days old? if not older so I believe a good drink of water would be in order. It should be able to drink on it's own with no problem.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

My baby appears to be growing and thriving... starting to get in some feathers.
I'm glad I saw the info about adding yogurt and will do that at the very next feeding! 
I have been giving my baby a drink of water after each feeding and it seems to gulp it down, so I just assumed it was thirsty!
I'm not really sure why the baby's beak was red using the other feeding method. It seemed like maybe it was getting irritated from sticking it's beak through the opening to get the food.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I don't think giving them water would "hurt" them, just saying they don't really need it if they're getting formula. It may be that they gulp the water because they think it is food?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> I know that you ladies have been doing this a lot longer than me and have raised more babies than I'll ever raise, but..............I had posted this question while raising Junebug and the other baby, but I don't think anyone ever responded. While I was feeding them Exact, they seemed to get "cranky" for lack of a better word, in between meals. Mind you, this is around 14 days old or so..........one day I tried giving them water and they sucked it down. They were thirsty, so I'm not so sure that they get "all" the liquid they need simply from the Exact formula. This baby is 18 days old? if not older so I believe a good drink of water would be in order. It should be able to drink on it's own with no problem.


Renee, I think this is also a school of thought for managed care for humans, i.e., fluids are obtained through the food eaten and so the amount of actual consumed water can be less. Lots of schools of thought around the consumption of water for humans and animals. I just always figure water is good for the body and I like to see it available. So, even at two weeks I will put some out for them so that if they are thirsty, they have the opportunity.
Figure it can't hurt...

fp


----------

